# Sweater shwal



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is the pattern for the sweater shawl hope you can see it .i had to do it in half. Enjoy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That looks very interesting but beyond my crochet abilities.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty shawl,thanks for posting.


----------



## Prov31chicky (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks I may try to make this. Do you have any idea how many yards this calls for, I am thinking of doing it in dk or worsted and want to make sure I have enough yarn.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you the pattern is lovely.


----------



## quiltergramma (Dec 11, 2011)

I found this pattern in my mother's things and have now made 2 for myself and 4 for all my granddaughters. You can use a finer yarn and smaller hook to make one for children. You can also leave off a row or two if it appears too large. Likewise, for adults, you can add extra rows if you are tall. This is not a difficult pattern and makes up really, really fast! I took about 2 days each. Using variegated yarns as well as solid looks great! This is a current style and I dug out this pattern to try it after I saw a highschool age girl wearing a similar one at church. You can make this while watching TV!!


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Would you do a PDF of the pattern?


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lovely shawl, thanks for sharing the pattern.

Rhonda


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice...thanks


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing this!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Not clear enough to read.


Sand101 said:


> Here is the pattern for the sweater shawl hope you can see it .i had to do it in half. Enjoy


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

This is a beauty!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I don't generally crochet but this looks really interesting.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Not clear enough to read.


sockyarn,hold down your CTRL key and press the + sign at the same time. picture will come up bigger.just remember how many times you did it so you can go back to your size...CTRL plus the - sign...learned it right here on KP. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm not much of a crocheter, but this lovely pattern I might tackle. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks! Looks nice.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Sand101 said:


> Here is the pattern for the sweater shawl hope you can see it .i had to do it in half. Enjoy


That is really nice! I was looking for something like that! I so enjoy the Vintage patterns, also! Thank you!!!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I will have to retype it to use it. The gray is hard for me to see and the small print not so clear on the 2nd page.I would like to make this for myself. i have a question about the botttom of page 2. It has a series of numbers separated by dashes, and the letters TC, It also says something about the hook. Do you know what that is referring to?


----------



## SuzKnits (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you, looks very interesting. I will add it to my list to try this summer!


----------



## alostlady2 (Jan 7, 2015)

The DC double crochet - expanded to take off 2 stitches at a time (2 times). The TC treble crochet - expanded to take off 2 stitches at a time (3 times). She was just clarifying the stitch.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

alostlady2 said:


> The DC double crochet - expanded to take off 2 stitches at a time (2 times). The TC treble crochet - expanded to take off 2 stitches at a time (3 times). She was just clarifying the stitch.


Okay, that makes sense.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Would someone like to proof the pattern for me? I typed it up last night....


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

skrobert said:


> Would someone like to proof the pattern for me? I typed it up last night....


I see no typographical errors in your pattern. Thank you for doing this and sharing it with all of us.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I used this pattern about 20 years ago to make my mother a black and a white shawl. She wore them constantly to church.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep, made mine about 40+ years ago. Loved it, wore it out and lost the pattern. So glad to find it again...


----------

